# advice and help on surrogacy



## allydally (Sep 14, 2011)

We live in cardiff had 4 failed ivf attempts and are looking for any help or advice anyone could give us would be much appreciated


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi and welcome,

What do you need help with?


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

Sorry for all you have been through x

well I could write a novel here but it would help as Craig says if you can let us know what are your initial Q's, there is a lot of information to take in regarding surrogacy and I'm sure we can answer all your Q's, please let us know initially what you want to know 

Have the clinic given any known reason for the failed ivf attempts that you know of or is it sadly unexplained ? Are you looking to do straight or host surrogacy?


----------



## allydally (Sep 14, 2011)

hi both thanks for replying looking to do straight but just don't know where to start or how to go about it


----------



## Maria75 (May 12, 2011)

Dear allydally,
Sorry about the failed ivf´s - I really know what you are going through...I decided for surrogacy in Ukraine, so if you need any information, just let me know, I will be happy to help!
Best wishes


----------

